# How to protest a speeding ticket



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j3w1QfV35I


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

That made my morning....LOL  

Wonder if he really did it on purpose or if he was so pissed that he did not realize he had it in reverse and was trying to speed away.....?


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

THat was really good. Really LOL. Literally. Good.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> That made my morning....LOL
> 
> Wonder if he really did it on purpose or if he was so pissed that he did not realize he had it in reverse and was trying to speed away.....?


 
well, he sure didn't let off the go-pedal once he was at a, what, 35 degree angle!!! he MUSTA been either pissed or having a heart attack.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

So I assume that just turned into a 'careless driving'?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL..did you notice he put on his directional signal first...I wonder if he will get credit for that?:mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

It's an easy thing to laugh at but, in my shoes thats called aggravated assault on an LEO with a motor vehicle which is a shooting offense in most circumstances.


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

He never lets off the throttle even after being told to shut it down. Sounded to me like he was trying to get away. Book 'em Danno Aggravated Assault


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ha ha any indication from Ron and Howard is the perp is in for a few rough elevator rides at the station!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep, from a couple of points on a DL to Ag assault on an LEO in .5 seconds. Brilliant!

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A vehicle is just as dangerous as a gun when handled carelessly or recklessly with intent. 
That's where a cop has the right to take the idiot out of the gene pool. JMHO!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I watch the locals every friday and sat sit around ( 3 of them usually) running license plate numbers on people just coming to get gas.

This is like a fundraiser to prove the need for their existence. Consequently, I found the video hilarious. Maybe we don't need so many cops that they have nothing better to do than sit around running plates in a gas station parking lot.

For all of them, I have this to say: Where is my ****ing stolen bike ????


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> A vehicle is just as dangerous as a gun when handled carelessly or recklessly with intent.
> That's where a cop has the right to take the idiot out of the gene pool. JMHO!


So you're saying THAT gene pool was a little shallow?! :razz:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I watch the locals every friday and sat sit around ( 3 of them usually) running license plate numbers on people just coming to get gas.
> 
> 
> For all of them, I have this to say: Where is my ****ing stolen bike ????



Good way to recover stolen vehicles, wanted persons, scofflaws, registration violations etc. Seems to me it's what the taxpayers are paying for. There is no privacy to a license plate, it's the reason it's displayed. Don't know where your bike is, but if I see it, I'll make sure and let you know.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It's a yellow and black Raleigh. Serial#R017101894


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Good way to recover stolen vehicles, wanted persons, scofflaws, registration violations etc. Seems to me it's what the taxpayers are paying for. There is no privacy to a license plate, it's the reason it's displayed. Don't know where your bike is, but if I see it, I'll make sure and let you know.
> 
> DFrost


 Right. Once again our pro active methods are questioned without forethought. We can all sit around and do nothing for our paycheck if they like just so the local citizenry doesn't percieve us as bored, or assholes. Bicycles are low on the priority list. One person in a hundred will keep track of the serial number.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Of course, there is no money in getting my bike back.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Of course, there is no money in getting my bike back.


No money in working traffic fatalities, arresting robbers, catching kidnappers, murderers, child molesters etc etc. 

In fact, we don't make any money off speeding tickets, parking, seat belt, DUI's etc. Our department gets a budget we're expected to operate within. We'd do a lot better actually if we did benefit from writing tickets. 

DFrost


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Of course, there is no money in getting my bike back.


I wish I could 100% disagree with that, but how's this for logic:

In a given suburban jurisdiction (let's say it's not mine for the purposes of a public discussion), a village board repeatedly harps that the #1 citizen complaint involves traffic matters. This is probably due to the fact that the stars aligned in such a way to make this place particularly attractive to city, or near-city people who wanted to move to the "country" since it was a nice place to "raise kids".

Since everyone had the same idea at once, it has consquently turned into an urban area in it's own right.

No single rain drop thinks it's at fault for the flood.

So, everyone is pissed at everyone else for congesting the previously uncongested area.

So, over the course of few years, the annual number of tickets declined enough to indicate a trend.

That COULD indicate that the hitherto traffic enforcement has WORKED since there is less enforcement action to TAKE. Maybe that's good news??

No, that's too optimistic. We're just a bunch of lazy a-holes since they know for a fact that there's somehow much MORE traffic enforcement to take, and we better make sure OUR numbers reflect that fact....because that's the #1. citizen complaint.

True, I've never seen a cent for anything I've ever done...but somebody does, and shit rolls down hill. There's such a thing as a spirit of an organization and it starts at the top.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, I love when a neighborhood bitches about traffic...and when you do a detail there the only people getting stroked are the residents. The statements are always the same "I live in this neighborhood. Why don't you stop the non-residents instead of me?"...like they have signs on their cars. Sheesh!

One must be carefull what you wish for. BTW, our agency gets something like 50 cents a ticket...and thats to pay the records people. Matter of fact...the constant IA investigations over a BS ticket has got most of us waving as the speeders go by. Why go out of our way to get into trouble because some so-called hot shot tearing up the street in a Ferrari didn't like being stopped by a lowly cop. I'm so sick of hearing "I'll have your badge!". I tell em to stand in line, but I really want to pin it to their forehead.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Matter of fact...the constant IA investigations over a BS ticket has got most of us waving as the speeders go by. Why go out of our way to get into trouble because some so-called hot shot tearing up the street in a Ferrari didn't like being stopped by a lowly cop. I'm so sick of hearing "I'll have your badge!". I tell em to stand in line, but I really want to pin it to their forehead.


OR: I pay your salary. ha ha. We no longer have an IA section. It is now; Office of Personal Responsibility. Of course you can put lipstick on a pig, you've still got a pig. haha.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so, if anyone can find out (?), i'd be interested in the "rest of the story". was the guy doing this on purpose or no?

if he was, i'm thinking the officer was really lucky that he wasn't (?) in his car when the other came up over it. 

i have frequent conversations with an 86-yr-old friend who was LE way back when, and about the difference between then and now. he says that LE now is a bunch of hot-rod, trigger-happy arrogant ppl. i tell him that some are, no doubt, but things have changed a LOT, ie, if you pull a guy over for speeding, you never know if they're gonna kill you or not. cause about half of 'em will.

makes me wish sometimes i lived in the ...nope, forget that. don't want to wish my life away. it'd be nice though (esp for LE), if we could go back to when the cops knew everyone, their kids, parents, relatives, etc., to where an officer's judgement mattered...


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

My first year on the job we had a real nice traffic officer named George. George was 65 years old and had been on the job for 47 years… He started when he was 18 and was getting ready to retire the year I got hired.

George told lots of stories about “back in the day”… like back in the day we use to try to skip bullets off the ground and into the gas tanks of bank robbers…. Or…. Back in the day we use to get to shoot at people who ran the tun-pike tolls…. I like to think we’ve come a long way since George’s day.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Back in the day" when the black, 56 Plymouth with the #66 on the side stopped you, you knew you were going to get wacked on the quad with a billie club cause "I just wanted to say hello to you guys"! "Staying out of trouble"?
Most times you could smell the booze on him. 
I think we've come a long ways...for the better!


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

> Yea, I love when a neighborhood bitches about traffic...and when you do a detail there the only people getting stroked are the residents. The statements are always the same "I live in this neighborhood. Why don't you stop the non-residents instead of me?"...like they have signs on their cars. Sheesh!


I always loved invariably the first person you stop for speeding on a selective enforcement request in a neighborhood is the person who called the complaint in in the first place. 

Yeah sign here press hard four copies...:-({|=


----------

